# My go-to HF Freebie. Keep a look out for no-purchase freebie coupons.



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow .No one keeps you in the dark,thanks for sharing


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have collected enough of them to give my wife and kids one each.

I just can't find mine. :-(


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I have at least 10 of those around the house. I couldn't tell you exactly where any of them are though  They're nice to bring along on camping trips and such.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Definitely a HF "Gem"


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

Perhaps a gem for some. I have about 4 of them, bought about 8 though. Very high failure or flakiness rate. My biggest complaint is that they tend to work intermittently. Worse than outright failure because you are tempted to keep them around. So, now when it doesn't work, I just toss it. Some day I will have none and I predict that day will come soon…


----------

